# Chicken on a gas grill



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

It has been decided that rather than use a perfectly good Weber kettle I must use our gas grill. How can I do that without arousing the wrath of SWMBO


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

If it is in the bedroom do as she says. If it is cooking outside do as you want. Gas grills need to cook slow for chicken, but you'll miss the wood flavor.

Don't know what a SWMBO is.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I do it all the time. My wife loves chicken breasts and I'll start the 2 outside burners on low, lay down tin foil, add the chicken and they're done in about an hour.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

SWMBO is She Who Must Be Obeyed.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

We do it all the time for a quick dinner during the week. Take chicken breasts and marinate in McCormicks seasoning. Heat the grill up fairly high and sear both sides of breasts like you'd do a steak, then reduce heat and cover for about 20 minutes or until done (use a thermometer) and they are delishh..


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Chicken on a gas grill....Sounds like you haven't heard of beer can chicken. At my house it's called [email protected]** chicken. Get a whole bird, rinse off/out. Pour half can of beer in a glass, put can with remainder in "beer can chicken" rack. Put rack with can in 8" disposable aluminum pie tin. Lather bird with olive oil and season (I use Tony Chachere's), put bird on rack - butt first. If there is enough loose skin, close neck opening (might need a tooth pick or two). Place pie tin/rack/chicken assembly on grill grate. Pour beer from glass into pie tin. Use indirect heating, shoot for a temperature of 325 with lid closed. Depending on your grill, the chicken will be done in 40-60 minutes - either check temperature or use leg twist to check for doneness. I prefer to let the bird sit for about 10 minutes before cutting/serving.

If there is not enough skin to close the neck, I'll cut an onion to "plug" the hole. Closing the hole is key to a moist chicken.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Make a version of 'Pollo a La Parilla' (grilled Mexican chicken breast topped with 4 Mexican cheeses), served with grilled onions/japs, on a homemade roll (slathered w/ranch dressing and corn-on- the-cob... She'll love you for it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I get great results with chicken in a gas grill using the 20-20-15 method. Season your chicken parts to taste, first cook over indirect heat (not directly over the burner) skin side down for 20 minutes at 400 degrees. Then 20 minutes skin side up at 400 degrees over indirect heat. Lastly, 10-15 minutes skin side down directly over the burner at 400 degrees. This will crisp up the skin nicely and turn it golden. It minimizes flareups sinch much of the skin fat rendered off during the indirect heating phases. Try it, super tasty. I find that for just white breastmeat, doing 15-15-10 works better.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Make a version of 'Pollo a La Parilla' (grilled Mexican chicken breast topped with 4 Mexican cheeses), served with grilled onions/japs, on a homemade roll (slathered w/ranch dressing and corn-on- the-cob... She'll love you for it.


Now that looks good...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Other than breasts, chicken is tricky on a gas grill as it's hard to control the flare ups. 

I would stick with the weber kettle if you are cooking legs and thighs.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

